# Feminist Porn



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

Anyone have any suggestions for feminist porn? My husband and I are going to try watching porn together but I can't stomach the porn that is made for men. And of course most of it is. I am open to suggestions about porn that is not absolutely abusive towards women and that is a turn on for both men and women.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

You can do a search for female friendly or use words like passionate. There's some under "the art of sex" that I've found good for being geared to both.


----------



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> You can do a search for female friendly or use words like passionate. There's some under "the art of sex" that I've found good for being geared to both.


Cool. Have you found any artists you like in particular?


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

One I have liked is The art of sex with Mia Diamond but I really don't pay attention to who is in the videos.


----------



## 1971 (Mar 7, 2013)

Even when you search "female friendly" there still will be a lot that won't be worth watching.
James Deen can be an artist to look for. Some of his work is fine while others is not.

.


----------



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

Awesome. Thanks guys.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Search for 

Tristan Taormino

Penny Flame

Erika Lust


----------



## cavenger (Aug 26, 2012)

Pooh Bear said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for feminist porn? My husband and I are going to try watching porn together but I can't stomach the porn that is made for men. And of course most of it is. I am open to suggestions about porn that is not absolutely abusive towards women and that is a turn on for both men and women.


Feminist porn? Lol... Not the word I would use when searching.


----------



## that.girl (Aug 27, 2014)

cavenger said:


> Feminist porn? Lol... Not the word I would use when searching.


Yeah, I'm getting really interesting mental images from the phrase "feminist porn."

"Oh my god, you're so smart. I respect you so much, i just want to take your clothes off, if that's alright with you..."


----------



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

cavenger said:


> Feminist porn? Lol... Not the word I would use when searching.


There is such a thing. It is made to include women's desires as well. It can be made for heterosexual couples or lesbian couples. 

There is a video going around on youtube that shows lesbians watching lesbian porn and it is hilarious. They are like, yeah I have never heard of that happening in lesbian sex, or what are you doing! It's great.


----------



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

that.girl said:


> Yeah, I'm getting really interesting mental images from the phrase "feminist porn."
> 
> "Oh my god, you're so smart. I respect you so much, i just want to take your clothes off, if that's alright with you..."


When I worked for a rape crisis line we took match books to bars that said "Consent is sexy" on them. Consent is sexy.


----------



## that.girl (Aug 27, 2014)

I had never heard of feminist porn before today, i had to look it up. That's really interesting. 

But the phrase still sounds a bit funny to me.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Sex-Positive and Feminist Friendly Porn :: The Center for Sexual Pleasure & Health

A lot of this might not be what you are looking for, so just realize this while you are looking down through the list...but there will be a lot of good ideas.

There is also a couple who make lovely videos of themselves...they are very attractive, very in love, and very sexual...their site is totally NSFW so I don't know if I can post it, but they call their site Pornographic Love, if you google this it will be right there. At first glance it may look like average porn, but look a little closer and you'll see the intense passion this couple have for each other.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Do a google search on "sensual porn"


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

The feminist porn label threw me too...I'd just call it "soft, Romantic, Sensual" more geared towards women / scenes with more love making.. 

Not so easy to find in my experience, and you sure can't go by what is on the cover of any porn flick... we rented for a time.....I kept coming back to Playgirl -I guess that makes sense!.... there were a few studios that seemed to be more women friendly/ more soft, a little story line... but I forget their names... one was called, I think "A little part of Me"... .. 

Neither myself or H likes anything demeaning.. too many times we'd put it in.. a minute later... *EJECT!*.... it was hit or miss renting...

I just did a post using 4 examples of Love making in porn......



> *1. **Playgirl: Sexual Sensations * -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Netflix has this movie (unrated) entitled *>>*  LIE with me>> if you are looking for a story line... not too bad... where a sex addict finds LOVE...

This blog spot *>>* Porn For Her: Beautiful Erotic Sex


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm not sure what the word "feminst" porn would mean. Is it what women are supposed to want or what women want? If it is the latter then it is simply about what turns you on.

Is 50 Shades of Grey feminist? What about female domination or highly produced "sensual" erotica, or lesbian or gay male or just "home-made" amatuers? 

It really isn't "porn" and is more of a magazine, but the "Nerve" site is a great way to read about sex and sexual issues in a postive way. It may lead you to something you like.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening Pooh Bear.

You may need to be more specific about what you mean by "feminist porn" I that term may mean very different things to different people.

If you mean "not abusive to women", then some of the yearly award winning movies are fine. Often though they are just hardcore sex - fine if that is what you want.

If you mean movies that show realistic mutual lovemaking then there is some very good amateur stuff on the web, of the "sell your sextape" variety. It isn't *really* amateur as they are being paid, but it is generally people who are normally intimate with each other who are now filming for money, or because they are exhibitionists.

Then of course there is all sorts of female dominant stuff ranging from mild to extreme.

There there are softer movies where much more time is spend on build-up and less (or non) or hardcore .

I think it really depends on what you are looking for.


----------



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

Lionelhutz said:


> I'm not sure what the word "feminst" porn would mean. Is it what women are supposed to want or what women want? If it is the latter then it is simply about what turns you on.
> 
> Is 50 Shades of Grey feminist? What about female domination or highly produced "sensual" erotica, or lesbian or gay male or just "home-made" amatuers?
> 
> It really isn't "porn" and is more of a magazine, but the "Nerve" site is a great way to read about sex and sexual issues in a postive way. It may lead you to something you like.


Feminist Porn includes women's sexual desires. No. 50 shades of grey is not feminist porn. I haven't read the books but it sounds like it is porn. But according to people I have spoken with it is not even BDSM. It is just traditional male domination/female submission BS.


----------



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening Pooh Bear.
> 
> You may need to be more specific about what you mean by "feminist porn" I that term may mean very different things to different people.
> 
> ...


Feminist porn includes, maybe even focuses on, female desire. It can include anything from sensual sex to BDSM and porn for lesbians. Not the lesbian porn made for men. Different women are different and have different desires. Most porn is made exclusively for male desire.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

I think feminist porn would put me to sleep I am a hard porn kind of a lady


----------



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

WandaJ said:


> I think feminist porn would put me to sleep I am a hard porn kind of a lady


Ok. What do you like about hard porn?


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening Pooh Bear.
IMHO: 

Most standard commercial porn is just people having sex, while pretending (usually poorly) to enjoy it. Does nothing for me. 

There is substantial subset of porn that is directly degrading to women. To me - yuck. As long as the women are not *really* feeling degraded, then I don't object, whatever floats people's boats- but its not for me.

The high quality mainstream amateur stuff (like the company I mentioned) seems fairly gender even. Both parties are doing it for their pleasure, and it usually looks like they are both enjoying themselves. It is still pure sex - no plot, buildup etc.

There is lesbian stuff aimed at men (but sometimes enjoyed by women). There is lesbian stuff aimed at women (but sometimes enjoyed by men). 

There is basically every sort of porn you can imagine, and many that you don't want to imagine.


From what I have seen in discussions though, there is less difference in what men and women want to watch than I think most people believe. There seem to be a significant percentage of women who like standard commercial porn - with over-sized breasts and penises, goofy sets and hilarious orgasmic histrionics. (absolutely fine if that is what people want). There are also a significant number of men (myself included) who have absolutely no interest in that, and would much prefer to see a real couple enjoying themselves. 



What this all boils down to is that if you plan to watch porn with your husband, you may need to try a few different styles to find something you both like, but very likely you will find it. The internet has a MUCH wider selection than a porn video store. 






Pooh Bear said:


> Feminist porn includes, maybe even focuses on, female desire. It can include anything from sensual sex to BDSM and porn for lesbians. Not the lesbian porn made for men. Different women are different and have different desires. Most porn is made exclusively for male desire.


----------



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening Pooh Bear.
> IMHO:
> 
> Most standard commercial porn is just people having sex, while pretending (usually poorly) to enjoy it. Does nothing for me.
> ...


True. I was just sort of interested in what knowledge people have on this topic.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening Pooh Bear
Not that I'd know..ahem.....

try sellyoursextape if you want couples having (reasonably) mutual sex. 

if you want to see what is available, you can go to one of the many online re-posting sites. Most have popups, but generally are not too dangerous. xhamster.com shouldn't damage your computer. It has shot scenes and sometimes full movies from all sorts of sources - all free. It does have *everything* though so if anything (legal) offends you, don't go there, and stick with the single topic commercial vendors. 

Private browsing, probably on the computer "guest" account is probably a good idea.





Pooh Bear said:


> True. I was just sort of interested in what knowledge people have on this topic.


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Neither myself or H likes anything demeaning.. too many times we'd put it in.. a minute later... *EJECT!*.... it was hit or miss renting...


You're referring to the DVD right? 

I was just wondering.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Pooh Bear said:


> Ok. What do you like about hard porn?


turns me on, that's all 

but frankly, I have never looked for sensual porn videos, so maybe I am wrong about it. for now I imagine in as very vanilla, and slow. will have to do some "research" and will get back to you.

I do enjoy artistic porn pictures.


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

> Feminist Porn includes women's sexual desires. No. 50 shades of grey is not feminist porn. I haven't read the books but it sounds like it is porn. But according to people I have spoken with it is not even BDSM. It is just traditional male domination/female submission BS.




Why isn't 50 Shades of Gray about women's desire? It was written by a women and the vast majority of its consumers are women. It obviously expresses a desire a lot of women have but does that call into question their credentials as potential "feminists"? 

I guess this is where I have difficulty with a label such as "feminist" to porn and perhaps the implicit critique of "male" porn as inescapably expoitation.


----------



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

Lionelhutz said:


> Why isn't 50 Shades of Gray about women's desire? It was written by a women and the vast majority of its consumers are women. It obviously expresses a desire a lot of women have but does that call into question their credentials as potential "feminists"?
> 
> I guess this is where I have difficulty with a label such as "feminist" to porn and perhaps the implicit critique of "male" porn as inescapably expoitation.


You bring up some good points. A lot of women are consumers of 50 shades of gray, that is true. Not all women are feminists. But keep in mind also that feminism is a philosophy and there can be disagreement amongst feminists. I do not consider 50 shades of gray a feminist text and the feminists that I have spoken with do not consider it that. It may be unfair for me to make that call since I have not read it. And also keep in mind that although someone is a feminist we still have guilty pleasures. Like I went through a phase where I really liked Family Guy. There are so many problems with that show but sometimes it is so funny. I kind of got burned out of it though.

I think exploitation occurs when a woman becomes an object, rather than an active participant. That doesn't just have to be porn, we see it all the time in advertising. Objectification can happen to men too, it just is not as often. But I didn't really bring up objectification in my post. It's really about embracing women's sexuality as well as men's for me. I don't want porn that focuses solely on male fulfillment. I guess I need to watch more porn though to make that call. Not that I want to watch porn all the time.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening Pooh Bear
Isn't porn the epitome of "guilty pleasure". To me it represents fantasy, and has nothing to do with what someone *should* want.

This is not to say that people should like porn where women pretend to be abused - just that people should feel free to enjoy any type of porn that they like, for any reason, just so long as no *real* abuse was involved in its production. What people want in fantasy or porn may have nothing to do with what they want in real life. 

There are still lots of things I find disturbing or creepy - but other people are welcome to watch them as long as I don't need to. 





Pooh Bear said:


> snip
> And also keep in mind that although someone is a feminist we still have guilty pleasures.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Anything with Nina Hartley in it.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Lorena Bobbitt's "Midnight Surprise!"


----------



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening Pooh Bear.
> IMHO:
> 
> Most standard commercial porn is just people having sex, while pretending (usually poorly) to enjoy it. Does nothing for me.
> ...


Definitely. As long as it is consensual. 

I think when you are critiquing these things you are doing it from a place of analyzing the affects of different types of entertainment on the society. And the psychology, maybe, of why people like what they do. I think that there is this assumption in the overall society that men are supposed to be dominant - inside the bedroom and out. And women are not supposed to be dominant. Both genders are punished for not fulfilling those roles. Entertainment both stems from those assumptions and feeds those assumptions. But that is probably a different thread.


----------



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

Amplexor said:


> Lorena Bobbitt's "Midnight Surprise!"


Lorena Bobbitt does porn? This is not the Lorena Bobbitt is it?


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Sounds like a good thread. How much does society shape our desires / expectations. Does it? Or does everyone just tend to think that everyone else is "normal"?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> *Simplyamorous said*: Neither myself or H likes anything demeaning.. too many times we'd put it in.. a minute later... EJECT!.... it was hit or miss renting..





WonkyNinja said:


> You're referring to the DVD right?
> 
> I was just wondering.


Oh you got me laughing out loud here.... ...

Yes.. the DVD !!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Pooh Bear said:


> Lorena Bobbitt does porn? This is not the Lorena Bobbitt is it?


Thou hath missed my humor.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

There is plenty of hardcore porn that is feminist porn. The feminist designation does not mean sensual, it means that the actors were not exploited or coerced or not consenting, and that the maker of the film believes in feminist principals. There are plenty people wanting to do whatever kind of hard core porn anyone wants to see under the feminist label. So you can still see gang bangs in feminist porn, for example.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Search "Met-Art"

Good stuff..


----------

